# Rest In Peace Tyrion



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Tyrion and I got off to a rocky start, he'd puff his fur if reached too far into his home, even biting now and again. I think the effort we both made to understand eachother is what enabled us to become so close. He was a pet shop rat, so there's no telling what his early life consisted of, but he was a rascal, even managing to bite my dads jeans through the cage bars as he struggled to build a wardrobe in my tiny room. He didn't much like my other boys at first, so after his nueter he moved in with two lovely ladies and they all hit it off. Once we could trust eachother, Tyrion would run to my lap the second he was let out of his cage. He was most comfortable with his head resting in the crook of my arm while i stroked his head and behind his ears. If i did a particularly good job he'd let me know with a brux and a boggle. 
He was the only rat that i could trust downstairs on my lap...sure, he nipped my basset hound on the nose- but Stanley was being nosey after all! Even my mum, who was certainly not the rat's biggest fan, couldn't resist sharing a biscuit with him. We trusted eachother so completley towards the end, I'd have done anything to keep him with me longer but each trip to the vet did nothing to save him. Even with the twice daily doses of antibiotics, he forgave me each time and would snuggle up to me to make sure I knew. 
On the 4th Febraury I noticed my dear furry friend walking strangely and refusing to eat. I had a dreadful feeling it was time. That evening i held him in my arms, wrapped in a blanket with his head resting in his favourite spot. His passing wasn't as peaceful as he deserved, but I was with him and once the light in his eyes was gone I thought i'd never be able to put his body away. 
I'd do anything to snuggle with him one last time or have him hurry to the front of the cage to greet me. He was my heart rat, and i can't imagine this empty feeling ever going away. His passing hit me harder than most. 
Rest In Peace Tyrion, my gorgeous boy x


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rest In Peace!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Very sad news


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

He was gorgeous <3
So sorry to hear this x


----------



## Amethyst42 (Aug 17, 2014)

RIP little friend.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

RIP Tyrion


----------

